
Show HN: Replab – Easily share, embed and run your Jupyter Notebook - jolks
https://replab.io
======
jolks
Hello Hacker News!

I started developing replab after I realized that I did double work
copying/pasting source code from my Jupyter Notebook unto my blog article and
manually included "Open In Colab" button that linked to the same Jupyter
Notebook uploaded on my Google Drive.

I hope to hear your feedback and understand the problems that you are facing
when sharing your Jupyter Notebook in any form.

Huge shout-out to Embedly for approving replab as one of the providers
([https://embed.ly/provider/replab](https://embed.ly/provider/replab)). Thanks
to Embedly, replab can work smoothly on Medium too for example,
[https://medium.com/@jolks/test-9ead410b1e8](https://medium.com/@jolks/test-9ead410b1e8).

